# Bofors Automatic Cannon M/40, anti tank guns?



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

How would Bofors' contraption compare to others, in WWII?












They nicknamed her the Grasshopper, since she was rather a handful, when in automatic!

Cartridge: 20x145R
Caliber: 20mm
Action: Recoil
Rate of fire: 360 rpm
Feed system: 28 rounds magazine


----------



## Mobius (Oct 17, 2014)

Who used that?


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2014)

wow that magazine is a dirt trap and a stoppage waiting to happen !

would not want to carry that around as part of the crew even if dissasembled !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think that the Swedish Army used it, both as anti aircraft and anti tank....never seen this _thing_ before....so, I know feck all about it!


----------

